# James Martin`s French Adventure



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Any one else see James Martins new show today?
I`m recording it as it`s on every day at 3pm on
ITV1.:smile2:

Watching the first one now,it looks good so far!:smile2:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Haven't seen it but we are recording it too.
Looking forward to watching it but don't know when.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

autostratus said:


> Haven't seen it but we are recording it too.
> Looking forward to watching it but don't know when.


Its very good from what I have seen so far!:smile2:
And he`s using alot of Keith Floyd`s techniques!>>>


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We watched it today and enjoyed it but one slight niggle was that you could not miss the fact that he was in St Emilion judging by the number of times he mentioned it. Otherwise very good and look forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Odd time to show it, might have a look later.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Enjoyed the show but he is nowhere near as good as Rick Stein and the programs are not as informative about the locations or as interesting.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Stein/Martin*



iandsm said:


> Enjoyed the show but he is nowhere near as good as Rick Stein and the programs are not as informative about the locations or as interesting.


Except from my observation Rick Stein can't cook:surprise:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I enjoyed it 
Missed yesterday but will use playback to catchup 

I think Rick stein is really good, I love his fish recipes, 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Its very good from what I have seen so far!:smile2:
> And he`s using alot of Keith Floyd`s techniques!>>>


The "one for me,one for the pot" method????>


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> I enjoyed it
> Missed yesterday but will use playback to catchup
> 
> I think Rick stein is really good, I love his fish recipes,
> ...


Me too. His books are very good and interesting. I have a couple and the recipes are very reliable.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A bit disappointed with his cooking

Felt both his fish reciepes were a bit of a muchness

As were both his chicken recipes 

He is definately pushing fennel, I love it but it's pricey here unfortunately 

Cassacomb brought back memories 

Mostly of hoards of tourists , tacky shops , but a beautiful walled town 

The rigmoral with the kitchen on the boat annoyed me

Obviously the meal was cooked elsewhere and placed into large trays and reheated in the tiny kitchen to feed the passengers

Still I'll watch it tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Including KF's 2CV6!!! We enjoyed it earlier.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Watched the Tuesday one and was dissapointed with it as he said he was in Carcassonne and was cooking just down the river from there. It looked as if he was actually doing the cooking at the end of the canal at Marsaillan. No mention of the unique round lock they went through at Agde apart from him pretending to be in charge of the mooring ropes


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Did anyone see Vertieul sur Charente today?
We love it there and have had a tour of that lovely mill. Haven't tried that brioche though!
There is a nice Aire on the edge of a park by the river. We have stayed there many times.
It was nice to see a bit more of the chateau as well.

Cazzie


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Littlebt said:


> Except from my observation Rick Stein can't cook:surprise:


If that is you observation, I recommend you visit Specsavers :wink2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cazzie said:


> Did anyone see Vertieul sur Charente today?
> We love it there and have had a tour of that lovely mill. Haven't tried that brioche though!
> There is a nice Aire on the edge of a park by the river. We have stayed there many times.
> It was nice to see a bit more of the chateau as well.
> ...


Yes we saw this one,looks a lovely place and on our list for a visit this year.:smile2:
It is giving us some good ideas!:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's a lovely easy programme 

Cookery wise, well he's into steaks 

Not a great deal of reciepe content 

Remained much the same veg ect 

But I love his Yorkshire take

Much like Lancashire

Well we are on the border 

We like proper food , forget the fancy frippery , the the swirls on the plate 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Is anyone still watching James Martins French adventure?
I am,and still enjoying it!:smile2:

I`ve just two gripes about the show.

1)The camera work while hes cooking is so annoying.He is either to close,or flips
from face to food and back missing most of what I want to see of the food.:frown2:

2)There is not enough filming of the area they are in.I would like to see more of the 
countryside and towns!

I suppose its just me,but thats my observations!:serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've found it less than interesting 

His meals have all been much of amuchness 

Fennel, he's into fennel

Sea food the same 

Could be just me 

The chicken reciepes ? 

Disappointing 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I haven't seen the programme, but it sounds like a "me-too-on-a-tight-budget" - a one camera operation with stock shot fillers. 

WE have some lovely cooking/travel programmes made is SA. If you ever have the change to watch "Ultimate Braai Master" competition with Justin Bonello, you'll see some interesting food (all cooked on open fires) in the most amazing venues across the country,beautifully filmed (to name just one of the series he has produced). Also Cooking with Chris Smit - some lovely dishes and awesome pics of the Western Cape - Paarl & Franschoek. He talks a bit funny but he's an Cape Afrikaaner. Because production costs are lower in SA you'll often find (if it's a good programme) that more has been spent on production, thus greater attention to detail.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Today's I enjoyed

The Camarge 

I really loved it there, Albert found it a bit flat , but although I love mountains I also love moors so I found it great

It was really hot when we were there though, struggled to find water for the hound to swim in to cool down

But I love salt, flamingos, horses and Bulls 

And the rice paddys were interesting 

What's more to say ?

His cooking?

Well again I found it much of a muchness , I use flowers in salads in season, nasturtiums are fantastic, peppery, and we grow them just for that purpose ,I also cook with lettuce 

Start with little gem in butter and a little stock or water

However reminded me I have some carmarge red and black rice in my store cupboard 

Must cook it 

Sandra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've always enjoyed watching James Martin, his series to try and find ways to improve Hospital food was a brave attempt, and his Saturday morning shows were reasonable.

Just been watching this series for the first time and I've set to record the rest of the series.

A bit of humour, plenty of sunny locations and ideas for cooking over the Channel later in the year – what's not to like?

Much better than watching the dreadful Bargain Hunt (spend money buying tat at inflated prices, make the dealers richer and sell at a loss) on an afternoon when the rain's falling outside.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

I think he is poor presenter and I find his often repeated entreaties to "Just look at that" with the added information that every single ingredient is either fantastic, or wonderful, or superb or all three very irritating.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Think he's a ' ladies man ' - Hairy Bikers are more my cup of tea, down to earth, entertaining and cook real food.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn again, watched an episode of this tonight ( well the wife had it on) and there he was in L'Isle sur la Sorgue, looked nice so I googled it up , a lovely place- which once again we passed right by without knowing on our way to Arles.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Gretchibald said:


> Damn again, watched an episode of this tonight ( well the wife had it on) and there he was in L'Isle sur la Sorgue, looked nice so I googled it up , a lovely place- which once again we passed right by without knowing on our way to Arles.


At least you can go there when your next passing!:smile2:

Just wish he would spend a bit more time showing the area`s
he is visiting,it is called his French Adventure after all!:serious:


----------

